# Hardwood install with stair nosing-where to start?



## blk94f150 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm installing about 500sqft of T&G oak flooring with a stair nosing for where the stairs begin. Should I start the flooring off the the stair nosing or start it in the main room and cut the nosing to fit. I think I could cut new T&Gs in the nosing, but is it a problem if I just butt it with glue and face nailing. I should also be able to get under the subfloor to screw it if that's needed.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Russman (Apr 25, 2010)

*nosing*

When I installed my livingroom, this is what I did and it worked fine.Ideally you want to start you hardwood along the longest,outside wall if possible.(squarest). 
For the steps,depending on if your boards are gonna join up vertical or horizontal to the stair nosing. If vertical, no problem. Just make sure you start your row at the stair nosing so the tongue will fit in the grove of nosing. If it is two groves, then you can buy a tongue(small pc. that glues in to grove to create new tongue).Trying to cut the board to fit to the stair nosing usually does not turn out too good.

Good luck


----------



## rcuerrier (Apr 21, 2010)

> Should I start the flooring off the the stair nosing or start it in the main room and cut the nosing to fit. I think I could cut new T&Gs in the nosing, but is it a problem if I just butt it with glue and face nailing. I should also be able to get under the subfloor to screw it if that's needed.


Hey blk,

A few things you need to check before making the decision.



Will the planks be parallel or perpendicular to the stairs (determined by the direction of the joists.) If they are perpendicular you'll have to cut into the nosing. If they are parallel read on...
If the nosing is parallel to the planks you need to determine if the stairs are square to the rest of the room. If so, you can start at the nosing but that's up to you. If not DON'T start at the nosing because the rest of the floor won't be square to the opposing wall and will look a little off.
In a perfect world you would start at the nose, but the reality is that this doesn't work out well in some cases.

Good luck with your project. :thumbsup:


----------



## blk94f150 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've attached a not to scale picture of the project. Luckily my house is only 12 years old and built by a good builder so most things are pretty true. If it's out a little I can fudge the nosing on the stair and probably get away with it.

So my plan is to align the nosing so that the floor will run parallel to the wall that contains the exterior door. Like I said, I fully expect the stair and that wall to be very close to parallel already. Install from the exterior door toward the kitchen and run the flooring up to the nosing. Continue into the kitchen and finish forward laying the floor to the wall opposite the exterior door. Then finish by back laying up to the other wall in the kitchen.

Mike


----------



## tacomahardwood. (Jul 3, 2009)

Cut the existing plywood at top of stairs flush .Install the stair nose first , If you are installing a riser .Install the riser first .then the stair nose . Sand and clean the floor under the nose ,Use construction adhesive to CLEAN surfaces , run a string line down the hall into the rooms . Measure so it is straight to the walls so you have an Idea if the stairs are straight to the house , 1/4 inch off on the nose projects itself a bit in 30 feet /try to get a spline to glue the nose to the flooring in the joints . All Noses are grooved , Flooring in groove or toungue wich ever way you lay it , But I would spline and glue the flooring to nose . Best Practise


----------

